# ENTP dating ESTP



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Soo I'm pretty positive the girl i like is an ESTP. she never took the test but the functions fit her to a T. when i hang out with her i become more introverted though. we have the same type of humor but the N/S part is a bust because i'm such an out-there thinker and if i told her all my ideas she'd look at me like i was insane. i'm not sure how i feel about this yet. have any of you other ENTP's dated ESTP's? stories would be helpful. maybe some things to look out for? thank yer.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I did date an estp once. We had lots of fun together, but we could never connect in a deep and meaningful way. We seemed a lot alike on the surface, but what was under the hood was completely different. Actually it resulted in me feeling hurt and misunderstood constantly, because our views on the nature of a romantic relationship were so dramatically different. 

He fit the negative stereotypes of estp though. I'm not saying this will always be the case with estps/entps. I'll say that 'loyalty' to him meant not getting _caught_. He would check out every female within a hundred feet, and though I was actually underweight at the time, he told me that I would look hotter if I lost five more pounds - which I found out later he didn't mean it, he was just trying to break my ego, because he and his friends decided that I was too arrogant and controlling (for a female). Am I sorry I dated him? If murder were legal- .. Anyway, like I said, he was just a particularly scummy person. This shouldn't reflect on all estps. 

I had an estp friend who was very loyal and kind to everyone she ever dated. A guy couldn't have asked for a more devoted girlfriend.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> I did date an estp once. We had lots of fun together, but we could never connect in a deep and meaningful way. We seemed a lot alike on the surface, but what was under the hood was completely different. Actually it resulted in me feeling hurt and misunderstood constantly, because our views on the nature of a romantic relationship were so dramatically different.


this is what i'm afraid of. :/ i feel like our minds are always a little bit offbeat from one another, yet we have fun and goof around so well. 


Promethea said:


> I'll say that 'loyalty' to him meant not getting _caught_. He would check out every female within a hundred feet, and though I was actually underweight at the time, he told me that I would look hotter if I lost five more pounds - which I found out later he didn't mean it, he was just trying to break my ego, because he and his friends decided that I was too arrogant and controlling (for a female). Am I sorry I dated him? If murder were legal- .. Anyway, like I said, he was just a particularly scummy person. This shouldn't reflect on all estps.


what a dick. u want me to beat him up?? i got ur back.:wink:



Promethea said:


> I had an estp friend who was very loyal and kind to everyone she ever dated. A guy couldn't have asked for a more devoted girlfriend.


aww yayy. :happy: kim actually is a little bit of a player but she's different with me. even her friends told me. when she's really into someone she's completely devoted, but when she's not she's the biggest flirt u could ever meet. i'm just really afraid that if i can't connect with her she'll treat me like just another girl she can toy with. and idk if i could handle that. :sad:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

The times I have gotten very serious about someone in spite of the bigger warning signs, I have regretted it.. but when I fall in love, I fall in love deep, completely losing my mind. 

I'd say just take it slow with your estp, and see if she does begin to treat you the way she has treated others.. if so, run!

(So far as beating up my ex, well I kicked him from a moving vehicle for pulling my hair ; D )


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> The times I have gotten very serious about someone in spite of the bigger warning signs, I have regretted it.. but when I fall in love, I fall in love deep, completely losing my mind.
> 
> I'd say just take it slow with your estp, and see if she does begin to treat you the way she has treated others.. if so, run!
> 
> (So far as beating up my ex, well I kicked him from a moving vehicle for pulling my hair ; D )


LMAOO ur my hero. i cannot believe he pulled ur hair. he so deserved it.

thanks for the advice! i'm trying to take it slow but this is the first girlfriend i've had so my head is all over the place. i feel safer with her but then i get awkward and then i start worrying and then she makes me laugh, and the cycle continues. i'm trying to get to know each other better as friends so we can work up from there. i find myself to be more jealous over girls though so this should be interesting...


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

anybody have information about how ENTP's and ESTP's interact, preferably romantically?


----------



## KianENTP (Apr 9, 2010)

That's horrible, you could go to jail for that, but he wouldn't get in trouble for pulling her hair because there's soooo many ways around that, but pushing someone out of the car isn't exactly explainable so obviously the story that they said was 100% fake, I'm sure he did pull her hair and she wishes she did something else about it but never did and so making up stories now otherwise she would be in jail or at least sued and wouldn't want to brag about it

Obvious liar -_-


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

KianENTP said:


> That's horrible, you could go to jail for that, but he wouldn't get in trouble for pulling her hair because there's soooo many ways around that, but pushing someone out of the car isn't exactly explainable so obviously the story that they said was 100% fake, I'm sure he did pull her hair and she wishes she did something else about it but never did and so making up stories now otherwise she would be in jail or at least sued and wouldn't want to brag about it
> 
> Obvious liar -_-


Its a true story, but you don't need to feel threatened, as you will never be in my car pulling my hair.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I think I've seen an ENTP couple. I have a friend that I'm pretty sure is ENTP and she was dating a chick that was ESTP. She really liked her, but she would complain that she felt like she couldn't be herself for fear of judgment from her ESTP girlfriend. And I actually knew what she meant because when we would go off on our crazy, mental adventures, she would look at us like we were meant to be in an insane asylum.

I'm not saying it's impossible, but I do think that it's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

KianENTP said:


> That's horrible, you could go to jail for that, but he wouldn't get in trouble for pulling her hair because there's soooo many ways around that, but pushing someone out of the car isn't exactly explainable so obviously the story that they said was 100% fake, I'm sure he did pull her hair and she wishes she did something else about it but never did and so making up stories now otherwise she would be in jail or at least sued and wouldn't want to brag about it
> 
> Obvious liar -_-


not everybody is a little bitch and goes crying to the police after they started the fight in the first place. seriously how old are you? obviously you haven't been exposed to enough people because i have friends who would've done the same shit in that situation, therefore not 100% fake and obviously a lie. i think people like you are really funny though, so thanks for the good laugh. :laughing:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Monte said:


> I think I've seen an ENTP couple. I have a friend that I'm pretty sure is ENTP and she was dating a chick that was ESTP. She really liked her, but she would complain that she felt like she couldn't be herself for fear of judgment from her ESTP girlfriend. And I actually knew what she meant because when we would go off on our crazy, mental adventures, she would look at us like we were meant to be in an insane asylum.
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible, but I do think that it's more trouble than it's worth.


lol yea i know what you mean. this girl is so attracted to weird things though so whenever i go on one of my rants i just get her all worked up in all the right ways.  lol. i'm a nerd. i feel like i can be myself around her cuz she's extremely understanding about so much. i think she may be more N than i think, maybe even more T, but who knows. i'm hanging out with her tomorrow


----------

